

Docker open governance advisory board - julien421
http://blog.docker.io/2014/04/docker-open-governance-advisory-board/

======
fidotron
Every piece of news coming out about Docker convinces me it's "the future".
This is in the same way Java was the future in 1995, which may not seem like a
glowing comparison, but considering how that worked out in terms of useful
impact (if not great for the parent company) it's a compliment.

Very good to see them take this stuff seriously early on, and even though
sticking to some of those principles sounds difficult they're making all the
right noises.

~~~
duaneb
Really? Docker just seems like the age old jail idea + marketing money and
tools. What's so futuristic about it? Literally nothing it does is novel.

~~~
nickstinemates
Can I have some of this marketing money you're referring to?

edit: But more seriously, not to feed the troll or anything, but, the 'Sun has
been doing this with zones for years! it proved all of this shit long ago!' is
a little tired.

If you'd like to go deep on why people are interested and why this is catching
on, let's have a chat. nick@docker.com.

~~~
julien421
Hey Nick, you can have all of it :)

------
golubbe
Details are at docker.io/governance That site also provides a place to submit
comments on the proposal itself and nominations for the board.

